# Thinking of a octavia vrs



## johnginger (Jun 6, 2012)

We have just had a dog and it means I have to get rid of my TT as it is very impractical , I have been thinking of a skoda octavia estate vrs petrol as I don't do a big mileage , it will be a mk 2 version, am I being stupid thinking of a skoda


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nope, they are great cars. The 2.0 tfsi is a good engine if you get the older version, the newer tsi one has cambelt issues.


----------



## johnginger (Jun 6, 2012)

*Vrs*

The engine in my tt is the TFSI with a cam belt


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Going only on looks and reviews I'd buy one! Not ever been in one but they look brilliant..


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

on itv 4 the other night some dude was going to buy one. must say its a good show. I player it , was very pleased with it.:thumb:


----------



## no1.scribbler (Apr 24, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> Nope, they are great cars. The 2.0 tfsi is a good engine if you get the older version, the newer tsi one has cambelt issues.


The newer tsi has a timing chain not a belt like the tfsi. And its the tensioner that has had problems although this is quite limited compared to how many there are made and affects the entire VAG Group not just skoda. The Mk2 VRS is an excellent car I have two. I also had a mk1 vrs and will probably get the mk3. I had Williams & cliosports before and the VRS are just as much fun but more reliable and practical. You wont be disappointed check out www.briskoda.net for the lowdown.


----------



## no1.scribbler (Apr 24, 2013)

P.S. Its the same 2.0 tfsi engine that's in your TT and the Golf Gti etc. it can similarly be mapped to similar horsepower with little work. the mk1 vrs had the same 1.8 turbo lump as the mk1 TT also a cracking engine. You get the same build quality of parts in a skoda as audi its just they are assembled in Czech repuplic.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

no1.scribbler said:


> The newer tsi has a timing chain not a belt like the tfsi. And its the tensioner that has had problems although this is quite limited compared to how many there are made and affects the entire VAG Group not just skoda. The Mk2 VRS is an excellent car I have two. I also had a mk1 vrs and will probably get the mk3. I had Williams & cliosports before and the VRS are just as much fun but more reliable and practical. You wont be disappointed check out www.briskoda.net for the lowdown.


I was too lazy to type timing chain. But yes it's the tensioner, sometimes it happens after an oil change sometimes if you let the oil get low (by all accounts)


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I liked mine it served me very well, when i went to audi dealer and sat in an A5 i actually didn't see any difference in regards to quality and id say the sane quality as my mums scirocco and to be fair all buttons are the same


----------



## johnginger (Jun 6, 2012)

*Race blue*

Is the race blue a good colour


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

johnginger said:


> Is the race blue a good colour


YES!

dont have it in any other colour :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Race blue is a lovely colour, i went for a different colour as every vrs seems to be blue haha saying that i bet all mk3 are white


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

The EA888 and the EA113 are great engines, I think the mk2 had the EA113. 113 is more tunable running a 10.5:1 compression ratio as opposed to the 888's 9.6:1. I found my 888 a little thirsty for oil during the first 5k but then settled down nicely. Once remapped, economy improves too (although for the output, they are really quite frugal). My golf GTI DSG could return 45mpg on the motorway and about 32 mpg in town. I think you can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

They are fantastic cars. Mine was in the best colour


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine will be the best colour when it arrives in early December. Not a VRS, but a 1600 TDI hatchback. :thumb:


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Here's mine 200hp Petrol. DSG. Love it still after nearly 3 years from new.









Showing a bit of beading courtesy of C2v3 !


----------



## johnginger (Jun 6, 2012)

*Vrs*

Do you get much road noise with it being a estate ?


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

my old mk2










raceblue ftw!


----------



## johnginger (Jun 6, 2012)

*Vrs*

What have you got now ?


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

johnginger said:


> Do you get much road noise with it being a estate ?


No more than you'd get with a hatch, unless the roof bars and kayak are on :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

They aren't the quietest of cars. But get a 4 wheel alignment done and a new set of tyres and they are ok. They sawtooth rear tyres badly (like Passats and Mk 5 Golfs too.), usually causing excess road noise.

*Plus Points:*

Massive Boot, Good Cabin Space, Go Well (understeer a bit easy though), Will break traction easy in damp, I put this down to the weight transfer from front to back and the big **** end over the rear axle line helps lift the front end (not good when a car is FWD).

Great spec and very good tech for age, my 06 has Auto Lights/Wipers, PDC, Air Con in Glove box and Centre Armrest, Great Sat Nav with 30gb HardDrive, Voice Control and Lots of other gadgets. Really are good for this as they use all VW tech.

Good Cabin space and lots of storage areas including front door pocket Wine bottle holders (i think they are meant for 1.5l Water bottles!)

Average 32mpg on my journey where a e90 318D Efficient dynamics BMW 3series I use regular over the same journey gets 47mpg, so not too bad considering it feels about twice as quick.

Regular 420 miles M6 journey for me from Brum to Carlisle sees 41-43mpg.

Cheap to insure, cheap parts (service parts - Front pads and discs less than £70)

Engine, much more powerful than the 197bhp suggests. It produces its peak power and torque across a big rev range.

*Negative Points:*

Road Noise, but can be cured (bettered) with tyre choice and alignment

They are very neutral handling, no fun really.

Suspension is firm but not that quick reacting, a VX Astra H chassis knocks its sock off for Road NVH/Handling/Comfort mix.

They mist up easier than any other car i've known, except a mk2 Golf I had (really common problem on the Skoda Forums)

Rear wash wipe fluid jets always blocks up

Front bushes on the wishbones can squeak a lot, again common problem on the VAG platform its based on.

Engine is dull sounding, great power delivery and power range, pulls from under 2000rpm very well but just doesn't thrill in the sound dept.

Drivers door cards can wear easily if you rest elbows on the top part.

Would I recommend one, yes and no. I've had mine for over 3 years know and usually i only keep a car for 2 years. It just does more than the sum of its parts and it's hard to see what else I could buy for such little money that does so much.

But I don't get that excited by it in the same why I would a N/A straight six RWD BMW. But the BMW has a lot of limitations in other areas where the Skoda beats it hands down.

To give you an idea I paid £6300 for a 1 owner Race Blue 2.0TFSi Manual box Hatchback with full Skoda History in 2010. From a dealer, it came with 18's, Jumbo Box, Auto Lights/Wipers, PDC, Auto Dim Mirror, Maxi Dot, Dual Climate/Rear Electrics (all options over standard) I then added an OEM Columbus Sat Nav and Bluetooth for £600.


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

I had a Mk1 in 2002, i have to say it was one of the best cars i have had. I couldn't fault it.


----------



## Snowy172 (Oct 2, 2013)

i had a mk1 for about 18 months very practical not all that fun standard but a stage 1 map made it so much better mine had just under 100k on the clock when it went only went coz was fed up with silly little things going wrong due to the millage but id have another one just with less miles and newer


----------

